# Fiddler Crabs where to get them Destin/FWB?



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Any suggestions where to buy them? I have probably talked to 5 different bait shops PCB to Destin and they don't keep them guess they are to much trouble?


----------



## BigCat (Feb 9, 2014)

*fiddlers*

Try The Salty Bass. They had them last time in was in Ft. Walton Beach.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never had any success finding them down there either. They're non existant in PC, nobody ever keeps them and I've only sporadically found them in Destin/FWB. However, several of the shops in Pensacola will be keeping them in stock shortly.Small sandfleas work well to if you can't find any fiddlers.


----------



## cjmn2006 (Dec 12, 2014)

Salty Bass had them a few weeks ago. They've been out lately though, said once it warms up they should have more.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

cjmn2006 said:


> Salty Bass had them a few weeks ago. They've been out lately though, said once it warms up they should have more.


No go was there today..


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Sand Fleas?*

Ok thanks for all the tips!:thumbup:


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Pats under the brooks bridge keeps them stocked when they are available.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Only place I know is Half Hitch in Destin has them occassionally.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

You can find tons of fiddler crabs in the sand on eglin AFb if you dig up the little holes on the edge of the water


----------



## cjmn2006 (Dec 12, 2014)

Tcheeks38 said:


> You can find tons of fiddler crabs in the sand on eglin AFb if you dig up the little holes on the edge of the water


This time of year? I looked a few weeks ago when it was high 50s out but couldn't find any. Do you go over by Postl Point or behind the Bayview club?


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

postl point. but i guess you're right it may be a little to cold for them right now


----------

